# Any good Sci-Fi books?



## Gauda (Sep 5, 2005)

My current book revolves around Science fiction a lot. It has astronomy in it, as well as advanced technology. Anarkos and A_Maclaren already gave me some good titles, but does anybody else have any suggestions?

I would like to read especially about people moving to/discovering other planets.

Nothing about aliens though, please! :O) 

Thank you!


----------



## Kirby (Sep 5, 2005)

I enjoyed Neverness by David Zindell (and the rest of the series).


----------



## Hodge (Sep 5, 2005)

_The Moon is a Harsh Mistress_ – Robert Heinlein

_Red Mars_ – Kim Stanley Robinson


No aliens? Bleh. You're no fun.


----------



## journyman161 (Sep 5, 2005)

Forge of God & Anvil of Stars by Greg Bear. Also Eon & also Eternity by him. Prepare to be mind-boggled.

Although they contain aliens, almost any of Larry Niven's books will give you hard science in a delightful story with solid characters. 
Ringworld, Ringworld Engineers, The Ringworld Throne; 
The Mote in God's Eye & The Moat Around Murcheson's Eye; 
The Integral Trees & The Smoke Ring; 
all great books with a wealth of solid info behind them.
Also, for colonising planets, Legacy of Heorot & Beowulf's Children, as well as Destiny's Road, all by Niven


----------



## XandrilZaax (Sep 5, 2005)

Hodge said:
			
		

> No aliens? Bleh. You're no fun.



My thoughts exactly. Aliens are what make sci-fi so wonderful!


----------



## Cameron (Sep 8, 2005)

_Ender's Game_ by Orson Scott Card. In sci-fi characters are commonly made less important than concepts, are almost overlooked. Isn't the case here. 

Also, give _A Brave New World_ by Aldous Huxley a read. But if you do, think of it in the context of American society. The implications are profound.


----------



## The Thing (Sep 8, 2005)

I've recently read '_The Three Stigmata of Palmer Eldritch_' by Philip K. Dick. It's a weird one for sure, but it does involve people being shipped to Mars so they can get high on hallucogenic drugs.


----------



## Kokoriet (Sep 11, 2005)

I guess I would still suggest Scott Westerfeld's Succession Series. I just think its brilliant, or at least some of the technological and social aspects ^_^


----------

